# Transmutate me into a strong incorruptable column of light



## Qimaster

"Transmutate me into a strong and incorruptible column of light upon the world, and have me emanate like a star upon the crown of majesty."

I am interested in having the above phrase translated into Latin. 

Would anyone know how to do this?

Your assistance would be most apperciated. *}-)*


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Mutate me in fortem ac incorruptibilem lucis columnam super orbem et   supra maiestatis coronam sicut stella manauerim.*
No sé si habré entendido tu frase en inglés, pero, a lo que entendí ésta sería la traducción.


----------



## Cagey

As always, it's a nice translation and better than anything I could have done. 

I am not sure about the last part in English myself. 
"_Have me emanate like a star upon the crown of majesty_" could mean:
_have me (cause me to) emanate on the crown just as (sicut) as star does._  I think this is the meaning you translated.​ OR it could mean:
_have me (cause me to) emanate just as (sicut) a star on the crown of majesty emanates_. ​ I hope Qimaster will tell us which one he wants.


----------



## Qimaster

Cagey said:


> As always, it's a nice translation and better than anything I could have done.
> 
> I am not sure about the last part in English myself.
> "_Have me emanate like a star upon the crown of majesty_" could mean:
> _have me (cause me to) emanate upon the crown just as (sicut) as star does._
> 
> OR it could mean:​_have me (cause me to) emanate just as (sicut) a star on the crown of majesty emanates_. ​I hope Qimaster will tell us which one he wants.


 
The first would would suffice although we would like to have both available. 

_have me (cause me to) emanate just as (sicut) a star on the crown of majesty._

I have altered what you said to better reveal what we would prefer. Please make sure to include the comma and punctuation. We thank you greatly for your help regarding this matter. This a line in a novel that will be published.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias por tu aprecio, estimado Cagey. Mi problema, como ves, es el inglés, no el latín.


----------



## Qimaster

I want to make sure this statement is said properly.  Can anyone be certain if:

*Mutate me in fortem ac incorruptibilem lucis columnam super orbem et supra maiestatis coronam sicut stella manauerim.*

Means..

*Transmutate me into a strong and incorruptible column of light upon the world, and have me emanate like a star upon the crown of majesty.*

To help with easier English.. the second line would be saying, "and _make me shine_ like a star upon the crown of majesty."


----------



## Cagey

This second part is in the form of a wish or prayer:
* and let me emanate like a star upon the crown of majesty.*

It is not clear in the English, but the Latin version says that you want to emanate on (shine on, cast light on) the crown.  You are shining, the crown receives the light.

It does not say that you shine like a star, and the star you are like is on the crown. 

I'm not certain from your comments that I made the distinction clear.  As I said, the English is ambiguous ~ the same words can say both things ~  but the Latin will say only one thing or the other.


----------



## Qimaster

Oh ok, 'let me' sounds much better. The crown will be receiving the light as you had mentioned. I just want to confirm that this is correct:

*Mutate me in fortem ac incorruptibilem lucis columnam super orbem, et supra maiestatis coronam sicut stella manauerim.*

Is the punctuation the same?

Grazie mille,
- LP


----------



## Cagey

I would leave the punctuation as XiaoRoel has it, assuming that you want to be true to classical Latin.


----------



## Qimaster

Just to be certain.. would there be no comma?

Thank you,
- LP


----------

